# Oscars 2019: Kevin Hart tritt als Moderator zurück



## AliciaKo (8. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Oscars 2019: Kevin Hart tritt als Moderator zurück* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Oscars 2019: Kevin Hart tritt als Moderator zurück*


----------



## LIG21 (8. Dezember 2018)

Wenn alle Menschen Perfekt währen hätten wir keine Probleme auf diesser Welt


----------



## ICamus (8. Dezember 2018)

Manche Subkulturen scheinen nicht empfänglich für Witze zu sein.


----------



## golani79 (8. Dezember 2018)

Die Acad *e *my schreibt man mit e und nicht mit a.


----------



## nuuub (8. Dezember 2018)

Die Zeiten waren auch mal anders.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D0ba1gQfuMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Oder einfach mal Al Bundy aus der Schublade raus holen. Den größten Sportler aller Zeiten, der 1966 in einem Spiel gegen die Andrew Johnson High School 4 Touchdowns in einem Spiel geschafft hat. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n7oWqoKWbow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Heute wäre so eine Serie gar nicht mehr möglich denke ich. 

Wir leben in einer sehr, nun ja, "komischen" Zeit.


----------



## Loosa (8. Dezember 2018)

nuuub schrieb:


> Heute wäre so eine Serie gar nicht mehr möglich denke ich.



Der Typ hier macht ein halbes Special darüber, dass Fat Fucks selber schuld sind an ihrem Gewicht. Trotzdem hat er in USA eine TV-Show.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XK6QxpwZYg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Bill Burr, irre erfolgreich, und macht Witze über Gewalt gegen Frauen.
Klar ist sowas möglich. Aber sie werden wohl nicht die Oscars moderieren. Und es ist natürlich ein Unterschied, ob man Witze macht oder Hetze.


----------



## Poloner (8. Dezember 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> [...]Und es ist natürlich ein Unterschied, ob man Witze macht oder Hetze.



Wobei heute fast jeder Witz als Hetzte interpretiert wird ...


----------



## Javata (8. Dezember 2018)

Es geht hier ja nicht darum, dass man solche Witze allgemein nicht machen darf. Es geht darum, dass man gerne einen absolut vorbildlichen Moderator haben möchte. In den USA denkt man bei solchen "Dachorganisationen" immer sehr an diese Vorbildrolle. Guckt man in die Major Leagues im US-Sport werden da selbst Stars entlassen oder gesperrt wenn das Verhalten nicht passend ist. Die Ligen haben Preise für den Spieler mit der meisten/öffentlichwirksamsten Wohltätigkeitsarbeit die zusammen mit den sportlichen Awards am Ende der Saison verliehen werden. Vorbildfunktion ist einfach enorm wichtig.
Man spielt in Hollywood und den USA allgemein halt gerne die perfekte Show und da passt halt nicht jeder als Moderator rein.


----------



## nuuub (9. Dezember 2018)

> Der Typ hier macht ein halbes Special darüber, dass Fat Fucks selber schuld sind an ihrem Gewicht. Trotzdem hat er in USA eine TV-Show.



Ed O'Neill hat da wohl keinen Special gemacht, oder meinst du damit alle 11 Staffeln von "Eine Schrecklich nette Familie"? 
Solche Sprüche gab es so ziemlich in jede Folge. Damals.



> Bill Burr, irre erfolgreich, und macht Witze über Gewalt gegen Frauen.



Wo macht Burr Witze über Gewalt gegen Frauen?

Er sagt doch klipp und klar, Männer die ihre Frauen grundlos verprügeln gehören in den Knast.

Worüber er Witze macht, ist die allgemeine Ansicht, dass man Frauen unter keinen Umständen schlagen darf, und die Tatsache dass Frauen die geschlagen werden immer, ich wiederhole es nochmal, IMMER, als Opfer angesehen werden, und der Mann der zugeschlagen hat immer der Böse ist.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rksKvZoUCPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





> Klar ist sowas möglich. Aber sie werden wohl nicht die Oscars moderieren.



Ricky Gervais, Golden Globes vier mal. Für den Oscar leider nicht "Brav" genug.



> Und es ist natürlich ein Unterschied, ob man Witze macht oder Hetze.



Und wer entscheidet, mal wieder, was ein Witz und was Hetze ist?

Weißt du wer das Kreisverkehr erfunden hat? Es waren die Polen, das Lenkradschloss war noch drin... 

Tja, ich als gebürtiger Pole finde es lustig, Enisra dagegen würde es als Hetze bezeichnen und sofort die Nazi-keule aus dem Rucksack holen.

Ich zitiere mal den Ralphie May, über Schwule, "If you can take a dick in the ass, you can damn sure take a joke".


----------



## Cobblepot (9. Dezember 2018)

nuuub schrieb:


> Und wer entscheidet, mal wieder, was ein Witz und was Hetze ist?



Es hängt bei Humor einfach viel vom subjektivem Empfinden ab und gefühlt sind die Leute heutzutage viel empfindlicher geworden.

Mein Lieblingsvideo zu dem Thema subjektives Empfinden ist das hier:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPWGEvEvB1Q

Es war ganz klar witzig gemeint, ich wette der Großteil de Zuschauer findet es witzig, aber nur eine von den 6 Frauen muss es als sexuelle Belästigung empfinden und schon ist der Typ gekniffen.


----------



## Loosa (9. Dezember 2018)

nuuub schrieb:


> Worüber er Witze macht, ist die allgemeine Ansicht, dass man Frauen unter keinen Umständen schlagen darf, und die Tatsache dass Frauen die geschlagen werden immer, ich wiederhole es nochmal, IMMER, als Opfer angesehen werden, und der Mann der zugeschlagen hat immer der Böse ist.



Frauen die geschlagen werden sind Opfer (genauso wie manche Männer denen das passiert). Immer. Und er stellt mehr als klar, dass man Frauen unter keinen Umständen schlagen darf. Wer Gewalt nutzt dem fehlt es IMO an Hirn, denn so einer Person sind die Argumente ausgegangen. Da bleibt dann nur ein Höhlenmensch zurück.
Aber Burr stellt eben auch super dar, dass es durchaus Gründe gibt warum es soweit kommt. Es gibt keine Entschuldigung für Gewalt. Aber eben doch meist einen Weg der dahin geführt hat. _Das_ spricht er an.

Der Humor von Jefferies ist noch ein Stück grober. Trotzdem hat er, wie gesagt, eine eigene Sendung. Anscheinend kann man also auch heute noch nicht pc und erfolgreich sein. Nein? Jimmy Carr ist noch böser, aber Brite mit Sendung  in UK.

Warum Hart über seine Tweets gestolpert wurde, weiß ich nicht. Kenne den nicht und war zu faul es zu recherchieren.



Cobblepot schrieb:


> Es war ganz klar witzig gemeint,



Es war ganz klar witzig gemeint, weil die im Auto sich vor Lachen halb beömmelt hatten. Aber sexistischer geht kaum + keinerlei tieferer Sinn =


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Dezember 2018)

Das Problem ist, dass die Menschen sich dann immer entschuldigen und einknicken. Wenn sie denen den Stinkefinger zeigen würden, dann wären sie irgendwann auch still.


----------



## Rabowke (9. Dezember 2018)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass die Menschen sich dann immer entschuldigen und einknicken. [...]


... vllt. weil sie gemerkt haben, dass die Äußerungen nicht witzig, sondern verletzend waren?! 

Nur so als kleiner Denkanstoß.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Dezember 2018)

Ich denke nach den ganzen Affären und Skandale um Weinstein, Spacey, Gunn und Co. Muss heutzutage jeder Promi tunlichst darauf achten dass er nicht irgendwelche Leichen im Keller hat die man ihm/ihr früher oder später um die Ohren schlagen kann.

Mir persönlich ist ziemlich egal um diesen Hart - kenne den nichtmal -, aber immerhin zieht er von sich selbst aus die einzig logische Konsequenz statt diese Angelegenheit weiter ausweiten zu lassen.

Hollywood ist durch die letzten Jahre in vielerlei Dingen sensibler geworden. IMO ist das nicht verkehrt.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## nuuub (10. Dezember 2018)

> Frauen die geschlagen werden sind Opfer (genauso wie manche Männer denen das passiert). Immer.



Ansichtsache. 

Nicht jeder der am Boden liegt, ein blaues Auge oder eine aufgeplatzte Lippe hat, ist ein Opfer. Egal ob Frau oder Mann. Manche habe einfach nur das bekommen, was sie verdient haben.



> Und er stellt mehr als klar, dass man Frauen unter keinen Umständen schlagen darf.



Wirklich? Unter keinen Umständen? Auch nicht in Notwehr? 



> Wer Gewalt nutzt dem fehlt es IMO an Hirn, denn so einer Person sind die Argumente ausgegangen. Da bleibt dann nur ein Höhlenmensch zurück.



Nun ja, das ist deine eigene Meinung. Selbstverständlich darfst du sie haben.

Zu behaupten dass man Gewalt *niemals* einsetzen darf, ist genauso däm... Entschuldigung, ich meine doof, wie zu behaupten dass man Gewalt *immer* einsetzen soll, um Probleme zu lösen.

Es gibt Menschen die interessieren sich nicht dafür ob du argumentieren kannst, ob du dich artikulieren kannst, oder dein Hirn nutzen kannst. Sie verstehen selber nur die Sprache der Gewalt. 
Also musst du mit ihnen in ihre Sprache "diskutieren", damit sie dich verstehen.

Gewalt kann durchaus eine Lösung sein, allerdings sollte sie immer angewendet werden, wenn man vorher schon alles andere versucht hat.



> Anscheinend kann man also auch heute noch nicht pc und erfolgreich sein



Natürlich kann man das, habe auch nichts anderes behauptet.

Es reicht allerdings dass irgendein SJW'ler sich an einem Satz von einer berühmten Person fest krallt, und schon gibt es einen Shitstorm.



> Es war ganz klar witzig gemeint, weil die im Auto sich vor Lachen halb beömmelt hatten. Aber sexistischer geht kaum + keinerlei tieferer Sinn =



Da gebe ich dir allerdings recht. Gehöre zu denen die nicht gelacht haben. Habe dagegen mit dem Kopf geschüttelt und mir gedacht, "Was für arschlöcher".



> ... vllt. weil sie gemerkt haben, dass die Äußerungen nicht witzig, sondern verletzend waren?!



Dann dürfte man heutzutage nur noch Flüstern.

Völlig egal was du sagst, wenn du es laut genug sagst. Je mehr Menschen es hören, desto höher die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass sich irgendeiner unter ihnen findet, der sich durch deine Äußerung verletzt fühlen wird.

Die Menschen sollten sich, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, ein dickeres Fell zulegen, anstatt wegen jeder Kleinigkeit gleich an die Decke zu gehen.


----------



## Frullo (10. Dezember 2018)

nuuub schrieb:


> Er sagt doch klipp und klar, Männer die ihre Frauen *grundlos* verprügeln gehören in den Knast.



Da kommen mir einfach nur die Ärzte in den Sinn 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gOb-EjyXRPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Rabowke (10. Dezember 2018)

nuuub schrieb:


> [...]Nicht jeder der am Boden liegt, ein blaues Auge oder eine aufgeplatzte Lippe hat, ist ein Opfer. Egal ob Frau oder Mann. Manche habe einfach nur das bekommen, was sie verdient haben.


... ich weiß was du hiermit meinst, z.B. Selbstverteidigung, aber dennoch bin ich weiterhin der Meinung, dass die körperliche Gewalt die schlechteste Art der Reaktion ist. Manchmal vllt. in der Tat notwendig, um schlimmeres abzuwenden, trotzdem schlecht ... 

Da kannst du mich jetzt wie bereits in anderen Diskussionen als ideologischen Nerd betiteln, der sein ganzes Leben nur beschützt wurde ... das ist mir aber relativ egal, ich hab damals, als Jungspund, meine Freizeit im Judo-Verein verbracht und im Zuge einer Auseinandersetzung auf dem Gymnasium jemanden 'auf die Matte geschickt'. Dumm nur, dass die Matte aus Beton war und derjenige "Glasknochen" hat, was damals nur keiner wusste.

Im nachhinein würde ich sagen, dass diese körperliche Reaktion, es war Notwehr, trotzdem bescheuert war ... und das würde ich meinem Kind auch so vermitteln, wenn er etwas älter ist.



> Dann dürfte man heutzutage nur noch Flüstern.
> 
> Völlig egal was du sagst, wenn du es laut genug sagst. Je mehr Menschen es hören, desto höher die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass sich irgendeiner unter ihnen findet, der sich durch deine Äußerung verletzt fühlen wird.
> Die Menschen sollten sich, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, ein dickeres Fell zulegen, anstatt wegen jeder Kleinigkeit gleich an die Decke zu gehen.


... warum? 

Ich versteh jetzt die Logik nicht. Die Äußerungen von Hart waren privater Natur, Tweets. Das war kein Programm, Stand-Up etc. ... muss man sich denn negativ über Schwule äußern? Man kann auch witzig sein ohne gleich persönlich beleidigend zu werden, selbst Nuhr, in seinen ersten Jahren, hatte einen sehr bissigen Humor den ich super finde & als Bühnenprogramm durchaus akzeptieren würde, nur gehts da eben in einem Programm quer durch alle Bereiche. Christen, Moslems, Hindu [...] ... alle bekommen ihr fett weg.


----------



## Rabowke (10. Dezember 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Da kommen mir einfach nur die Ärzte in den Sinn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Immer, aber auch wirklich immer ... haben Typen wie Du was auf die Fresse verdient ... *sing*" 



Vllt. hat sich unser guter nuuub nur falsch ausgedrückt, aber welchen Grund kann es haben, "seine" Frau zu verprügeln? Denn genau das ist doch der Umkehrschluss wenn man schreibt, Männer gehören in den Knast wenn sie ihre Frauen *grundlos* verprügeln = wenn es (gute) Gründe gibt, dann ist es legitim.


----------



## Frullo (10. Dezember 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> "Immer, aber auch wirklich immer ... haben Typen wie Du was auf die Fresse verdient ... *sing*"
> 
> 
> 
> Vllt. hat sich unser guter nuuub nur falsch ausgedrückt, aber welchen Grund kann es haben, "seine" Frau zu verprügeln? Denn genau das ist doch der Umkehrschluss wenn man schreibt, Männer gehören in den Knast wenn sie ihre Frauen *grundlos* verprügeln = wenn es (gute) Gründe gibt, dann ist es legitim.



Ich gehe auch mal davon aus, dass sich Nuuub lediglich falsch ausgedrückt hat - trotzdem finde ich es wichtig, dass dies unmissverständlich klar gestellt wird: Gewalt gegen einen anderen Menschen (das Geschlecht spielt eigentlich überhaupt keine Rolle...) ist meines Erachtens nur in einem einzigen Fall gerechtfertigt: Notwehr.


----------



## nuuub (10. Dezember 2018)

> Manchmal vllt. in der Tat notwendig, um schlimmeres abzuwenden, trotzdem schlecht ...



Jetzt verstehen wir uns. Diesem Satz stimme ich zu 99% zu. Nur als "schlecht" würde ich es nicht bezeichnen. Eher "bedauerlich".



> Da kannst du mich jetzt wie bereits in anderen Diskussionen als ideologischen Nerd betiteln



Würde ich doch niemals machen...



> Auseinandersetzung auf dem Gymnasium jemanden 'auf die Matte geschickt' usw.



Vor ein paar Jahren hatte ich geschäftlich in München zu tun, mit ein paar Herren aus Polen. Nach einem erfolgreichem Abschluss wollten alle feiern gehen. Irgendwann landeten wir in dem Club Maximilians, oder so ähnlich. In diesem Club gab es damals einige "GoldDigger-möchtegerrn models". Eine von der Sorte hat angefangen neben mir zu tanzen und ihren Hintern an mir zu reiben. Ich ging auf Abstand, und signalisierte somit mein Desinteresse. Sie machte weiter. Also erklärte ich ihr dass ich in eine Beziehung bin, kein Interesse habe, und sie sich an die anderen ran machen soll, sie hätten nichts dagegen. Sie antwortete nur "Auch wenn du eine Frau hast, ist es doch kein Hindernis um Spaß zu haben." Ich erklärte ihr ein zweites mal, dass ich nicht interessiert bin, und es für mich sehr wohl ein Hindernis ist. Daraufhin parkte sie ihre Hand am meinem "Teil" und sagte dass sie dafür sorgen kann dass ich meine Frau vergesse. 
Nun ja, ich packte ihre Hand, sagte ihr dass sie sich verziehen soll, und nannte sie dementsprechend, ich glaube Billiges Flittchen war die Bezeichnung ^^. Sie griff zu ihrem Glas und schüttete es mir ins Gesicht. Darauf hin bekam sie eine Ohrfeige. Nicht hart genug um ihr was zu brechen, aber hart genug dass sie auf die Couch geflogen ist.

Gewissensbisse? Keinesfalls. Nicht eine Sekunde. Ursache und Wirkung. 

Wenn ich einem Menschen ins Gesicht spucke, darf ich mich nicht wundern wenn ich danach ein blaues Auge habe. Eine sehr wichtige Regel im Leben, die leider von vielen nicht verstanden wird. In Deutschland wohl gemerkt. 



> muss man sich denn negativ über Schwule äußern?



Muss nicht, aber er kann. Er *darf* seine Meinung dazu haben. Er *darf* Homosexualität nicht mögen. Es ist sein gutes Recht. Ob es uns gefällt oder nicht, spielt keine Rolle.



> Christen, Moslems, Hindu [...] ... alle bekommen ihr fett weg.



Moslems? Wirklich?

Also über die Christen machen sich alle lustig, Gervais, Burr, Jefferies usw, aber über Muslime? Habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Vielleicht kann ja mal jemand einen Link posten. ^^



> Vllt. hat sich unser guter nuuub nur falsch ausgedrückt, aber welchen Grund kann es haben, "seine" Frau zu verprügeln?



Nehmen wir mal ein (fast) Beispiel aus dem Burr Video.

Der Mann arbeitet, sehr viel und sehr hart, kauft ein Haus, während seine Frau zu hause sitzt, und sich schöne Klamotten kauft. Irgendwann kommt der Mann früher nach hause, und erwischt seine Frau wie sie den Gärtner vögelt. Die Frau reicht Scheidung ein, Anwälte streiten, vor Gericht wird entschieden dass die Frau das Haus behält, der Mann ausziehen soll, und 2/3 seines Gehaltes jeden Monat an seine Ex-Frau überweisen soll.

Die Ex-Frau lebt in einem schönem Haus, vögelt weiterhin den Gärtner, den Postboten, und zwei der Nachbarn noch dazu, lebt vom Geld des Ex-Mannes, während dieser in eine 30qm Wohnung wohnen muss, weil er sich nichts anderes leisten kann.

Tun kann er dagegen nichts, das Gesetz ist nun mal nicht Gerechtigkeit, und ein Urteil wurde schon gesprochen.

Also was soll er machen? Es akzeptieren? Es hinnehmen? Freundlich lächeln?

Menschen haben Gefühle, und unsere Gefühle bringen uns dazu Dinge zu tun, die der Verstand alleine niemals erlauben würde.

Betrogene Frauen fühlen sich verletzt, zerkratzen dafür das Auto des Mannes, oder rächen sich auf eine andere Weise. Männer schlagen zu wenn sie sich verletzt fühlen.

Kausalitätsgesetz.



> Gewalt gegen einen anderen Menschen (das Geschlecht spielt eigentlich überhaupt keine Rolle...) ist meines Erachtens nur in einem einzigen Fall gerechtfertigt: Notwehr.



Darüber was "Notwehr" ist, kann man sich streiten.

https://www.n-tv.de/panorama/Koch-erschiesst-seinen-Erpresser-article17670336.html

Im übrigen, der Koch wurde Freigesprochen.


----------



## Rabowke (11. Dezember 2018)

nuuub schrieb:


> [...]Vor ein paar Jahren hatte ich geschäftlich in München zu tun, [...] aber hart genug dass sie auf die Couch geflogen ist.


Du bist ein ganz armes Würstchen. 

Ich hab jetzt wirklich fünf Minuten überlegt, wie ich das am besten formuliere ohne selbst eine Forensperre zu kassieren.



> Gewissensbisse? Keinesfalls. Nicht eine Sekunde. Ursache und Wirkung.


Gratulation ... macht es aber nicht besser. Du musst mir mal bitte Erklären in was für einer verqueren Welt du lebst wenn 'ans Gemächt' fassen die gleiche Eskalationsstufe hat wie hart ins Gesicht schlagen?! Dann hättest du ihr an die Möpsis gefasst mit dem lapidaren Hinweis "zu klein / groß / die Hängen bestimmt wenn ich die Auspacke, ich hab heute schon gekotzt. Danke!". 

Fertig.

Wenn mich jemand im Berliner Stadtverkehr schneidet, mir einen Stinkefinger zeigt oder der Meinung ist mein Auto 'anrotzen' zu müssen (alles passiert), würde das dann deiner Meinung nach körperliche Gewalt rechtfertigen?! Sorry, aber das ist absoluter Schmarrn den du hier von dir gibst und das traurigste: du scheinst a) darauf mehr als stolz zu sein & b) lässt das leider doch erkennen, wes Geistes Kind du bist.

Selbst wenn du wirklich in einer Führungsposition arbeiten solltest, was ich immer noch mehr als bezweifel, bist und bleibst du eben nur ein Bauer. 



> Moslems? Wirklich? Also über die Christen machen sich alle lustig, Gervais, Burr, Jefferies usw, aber über Muslime? Habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Vielleicht kann ja mal jemand einen Link posten. ^^


... vllt. einfach nicht nur AfD-Parteitage besuchen. 



> [...]Betrogene Frauen fühlen sich verletzt, zerkratzen dafür das Auto des Mannes, oder rächen sich auf eine andere Weise. Männer schlagen zu wenn sie sich verletzt fühlen. Kausalitätsgesetz.[...]


Nein ... die Männer, die zuschlagen wenn sie sich verletzt fühlen, sind die mit einem ganz kleinen Ringelpenis. Das Problem ist wahrscheinlich, dass du in deiner kleinen komischen der Welt der Meinung bist, dass wir hier immer noch das Gesetz des Stärkeren haben. Sprich: wer jemanden zu erst die Nase bricht hat gewonnen.

Das sind für mich die ganz kleinen Leute ... in wirklich jeder Hinsicht.


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Dezember 2018)

nuuub ist irgendwo im Mittelalter steckengeblieben hab ich manchmal das Gefühl 
eigentlich ne ziemlich bemitleidenswerte Wurst mit völlig vertreten Ansichten.


----------



## nuuub (11. Dezember 2018)

> Du bist ein ganz armes Würstchen.



Damit muss ich leben, 24/7. ^^



> Gratulation ... macht es aber nicht besser. Du musst mir mal bitte Erklären in was für einer verqueren Welt du lebst wenn 'ans Gemächt' fassen die gleiche Eskalationsstufe hat wie hart ins Gesicht schlagen?!



Nun ja, wollen wir mal die Münze umdrehen.

Man stelle sich vor, ein Mann greift einer Frau zwischen die Beine, sie nennt den Mann einen "Schwein", der ihr daraufhin ein Getränk ins Gesicht schüttet.
Die Frau verpasst dem Mann daraufhin eine Ohrfeige.

Ganz ehrlich, diese Frau würde man als eine emanzipierte Heldin feiern, die sich nicht alles gefallen lässt und den Mut hat sich gegen solche Schweine zu Wehr zu setzen.

Ein Mann dagegen, der sich so ein Verhalten nicht gefallen lässt, ist ein armes Würstchen.

Das Verhalten dieser "Frau" wird mit keinem Wort kritisiert, ich dagegen werde gleich in eine Ecke mit Mördern und Vergewaltigern gedrängt ^^

Ihr mit eure Doppelmoral... 



> Dann hättest du ihr an die Möpsis gefasst mit dem lapidaren Hinweis "zu klein / groß / die Hängen bestimmt wenn ich die Auspacke, ich hab heute schon gekotzt. Danke!".



Tja, ich weiß ja nicht was du für einer bist, aber ich begrapsche Frauen nicht.



> Wenn mich jemand im Berliner Stadtverkehr schneidet, mir einen Stinkefinger zeigt oder der Meinung ist mein Auto 'anrotzen' zu müssen (alles passiert), würde das dann deiner Meinung nach körperliche Gewalt rechtfertigen?!



Nein, die von dir genannten Beispiele würden meiner Meinung nach keine körperliche Gewalt rechtfertigen. Genauso wie Beleidigungen ebenfalls für mich kein Grund wären Gewalttätig zu werden, es sind schließlich nur Worte.



> ... vllt. einfach nicht nur AfD-Parteitage besuchen.



Herrlich ^^
War noch nie auf einem AFD treffen, aber wer weiß was die Zukunft bringt.



> Nein ... die Männer, die zuschlagen wenn sie sich verletzt fühlen, sind die mit einem ganz kleinen Ringelpenis.



Männer die sich nicht zu Wehr setzen wenn sie Körperlich angegangen werden, sind feige Weicheier. 

Es hat schon einen Grund warum die ganzen Migranten aus den anderen Kulturen von den Deutschen "Kartoffeln" so wenig halten.



> Das Problem ist wahrscheinlich, dass du in deiner kleinen komischen der Welt der Meinung bist, dass wir hier immer noch das Gesetz des Stärkeren haben.



Mal wieder verstehst du es falsch, oder willst es nicht verstehen. 
Erstens, es ist nicht "meine kleine komische Welt". In den meisten Ländern dieser Welt funktioniert das Leben genau nach diesem Prinzip.
Zweitens, es gefällt mir nicht, aber ich habe die Welt nicht geschaffen, ich lebe nur darin.
Drittens, ich würde lieber in eine Welt leben in der niemand von anderen belästigt wird. In der Menschen einfach auf andere Rücksicht nehmen.

Zu meinem Beispiel, ich habe sie zwei mal freundlich gebeten sich einem anderen zuzuwenden. Unfreundlich wurde ich erst als sie mich Sexuell belästigt hat.

Weiß ja nicht was ihr für Typen seid, vielleicht bekommt ihr zu Hause zu wenig weibliche Zuwendung, und würdet euch darüber freuen wenn euch irgendwelche Flittchen begrapschen. Ich dagegen habe es nicht so gern.



> nuuub ist irgendwo im Mittelalter steckengeblieben hab ich manchmal das Gefühl



Nun ja, bin halt nicht auf einem Ponyhof aufgewachsen, das sind nun mal die Kultur Unterschiede die ich des öfteren angesprochen habe.

Die deutschen Männer verkommen zu Weicheiern, die sich nicht mal wehren wenn man ihnen ins Gesicht spuckt, den schließlich ist Gewalt IMMER böse.

Musstet ihr eigentlich noch mit Puppen spielen? Barbie und Ken zb? Ist ja nur eine Frage...



> eigentlich ne ziemlich bemitleidenswerte Wurst mit völlig vertreten Ansichten.



Komisch, genau das gleiche denke ich manchmal über euch... Wie verdreht die Welt doch manchmal sein kann... ^^


----------



## Rabowke (11. Dezember 2018)

nuuub schrieb:


> Damit muss ich leben, 24/7. ^^


... stimmt wohl, aber wie ist das mit den einfachen Leuten? 



> Nun ja, wollen wir mal die Münze umdrehen. Man stelle sich vor, ein Mann greift einer Frau zwischen die Beine, sie nennt den Mann einen "Schwein", der ihr daraufhin ein Getränk ins Gesicht schüttet. Die Frau verpasst dem Mann daraufhin eine Ohrfeige.
> Ganz ehrlich, diese Frau würde man als eine emanzipierte Heldin feiern, die sich nicht alles gefallen lässt und den Mut hat sich gegen solche Schweine zu Wehr zu setzen. Ein Mann dagegen, der sich so ein Verhalten nicht gefallen lässt, ist ein armes Würstchen.
> Das Verhalten dieser "Frau" wird mit keinem Wort kritisiert, ich dagegen werde gleich in eine Ecke mit Mördern und Vergewaltigern gedrängt ^^
> Ihr mit eure Doppelmoral...


... aha. Wir konstruieren jetzt also einen Fall, Annahme, und *vermuten* im gleichem Atemzug wie "wir" (=Ihr) darüber denken würden?! Schön. Hier ist dein Schild. Muss ich dir die Problematik dieser Logik jetzt irgendwie erklären oder aufmalen?

Vor allem würde mich selbst in diesem konstruierten Fall interessieren, welcher Mann einer Frau sein Getränk ins Gesicht schüttet, nachdem dieser ihr zwischen die Beine gegrapscht hat und danach nur verbal "beleidigt" wurde. Aber hey, arbeiten wir mal mit diesem Schmuh: meinst du, es macht für mich einen Unterschied wer körperliche Gewalt ausübt. Das ist, vor allem in dem von dir geschilderten Beispiel, die Reaktion einer geistig sehr armen Person. Gut, dass diese etwas dümmliche Person jetzt du bist, ja, damit musst du leben. 24/7. 



> Tja, ich weiß ja nicht was du für einer bist, aber ich begrapsche Frauen nicht.


./facepalm

Ich weiß zumindest das du, als Ex-Soldat mit einer gewissen körperlichen Statur, eine Frau so geschlagen hast, dass diese "auf die Couch geflogen ist". Grandios. Du bist wahrlich nicht die hellste Kerze auf der Torte. Wirklich nicht. 



> Männer die sich nicht zu Wehr setzen wenn sie Körperlich angegangen werden, sind feige Weicheier.


... weil an den Schritt fassen jetzt "körperlich angegangen" ist? 



> Es hat schon einen Grund warum die ganzen Migranten aus den anderen Kulturen von den Deutschen "Kartoffeln" so wenig halten.


... ist es dir so wichtig was jemand von dir denkt? Bist du so ein armes Würstchen was sich über sein Macho-Gehabe definiert? Sehr schön. Mir persönlich ist es egal ob ein Migrant oder ein Ex-Soldat der Meinung ist, dass ich eine Kartoffel bin. Meine Reaktion daraufhin sieht ungefähr so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Mal wieder verstehst du es falsch, oder willst es nicht verstehen.


Nein, ich verstehe es nicht weil du mir intellektuell weit überlegen bist. 



> Erstens, es ist nicht "meine kleine komische Welt". In den meisten Ländern dieser Welt funktioniert das Leben genau nach diesem Prinzip.


... sind das die gleichen Länder die du immer wg. den ach so archaischen Religionen und Rechtssprechungen kritisierst? Sind diese jetzt das Maß der Dinge? 



> Zweitens, es gefällt mir nicht, aber ich habe die Welt nicht geschaffen, ich lebe nur darin.


... *auf die Zunge beiß*



> Drittens, ich würde lieber in eine Welt leben in der niemand von anderen belästigt wird. In der Menschen einfach auf andere Rücksicht nehmen.




Vllt. mal so als Gedankenanstoß: einfach den ersten Schritt machen. Einfach mal nicht jemanden die Fresse einschlagen. Vllt. einfach mal einen Schritt zurück machen und deeskalieren. Natürlich ist das bei einem Ex-Soldat der sooooooooooooooooooooo viel gesehen hat nicht möglich und da muss man, hier schließt sich der Kreis, natürlich mit körperlicher Gewalt wehren. Muss einfach. 

Naja, muss nicht ... dumm nur wenn man nicht in der Lage ist bestimmte Dinge zu artikulieren.



> Zu meinem Beispiel, ich habe sie zwei mal freundlich gebeten sich einem anderen zuzuwenden. Unfreundlich wurde ich erst als sie mich Sexuell belästigt hat.


Gratulation ... das ist Kindergartenniveau. Das erinnert mich an Kinder wo das eine 3 und das andere 7 ist, der 3jährige das Spielzeug vom 7j haben möchte & der 7j dann zuschlägt. Vllt. macht es jetzt klick was ich dir hiermit vermitteln möchte: nein, nicht das du dusslig bist, sondern das du alleine physisch der Frau überlegen bist und schon das sollte für den gesunden Menschenverstand reichen um hier eben *keine* körperliche Gewalt anzuwenden.



> Weiß ja nicht was ihr für Typen seid, vielleicht bekommt ihr zu Hause zu wenig weibliche Zuwendung, und würdet euch darüber freuen wenn euch irgendwelche Flittchen begrapschen. Ich dagegen habe es nicht so gern.


Ach ja ... diese Herleitung.

"Weil ihr gegen Gewalt seid, euch begrapschen lasst ... bekommt ihr keinen Sex!!!1"

Einfacher geht's nicht, oder?  



> Die deutschen Männer verkommen zu Weicheiern, die sich nicht mal wehren wenn man ihnen ins Gesicht spuckt, den schließlich ist Gewalt IMMER böse.


Boah ... wenn ich so einen geistigen Durchfall lese, unfassbar.

Seitwann definiert man Männer über körperliche Gewalt bzw. Stärke? 

Wie dämlich ist denn bitte so eine rückständige Sichtweise?! 

Bin jetzt weniger männlich nur weil ich nicht jemanden gleich auf die Fresse haue? Definiert sich ein Mann in deinen Augen wirklich nur über die körperliche Überlegenheit? 

Ei ei ei ... bei dir scheint wirklich mehr im Argen zu liegen als ich erst geglaubt habe.



> Komisch, genau das gleiche denke ich manchmal über euch... Wie verdreht die Welt doch manchmal sein kann... ^^


... ich verweis einfach mal auf das Bild oben, ich glaub das trifft es wirklich ziemlich, ziemlich gut wenn ich mir deine Kritik am "Männlich" sein so durchlesen.


----------



## Enisra (11. Dezember 2018)

irgendwie interessant, bei James Gunn fanden es einige noch gut dass Disney den abgesägt hat, interessanter weise die gleiche die hier so GANZ groß dagegen sind


----------



## Frullo (11. Dezember 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ...Selbst wenn du wirklich in einer Führungsposition arbeiten solltest, was ich immer noch mehr als bezweifel, bist und bleibst du eben nur ein Bauer...



Sag mal, warum beleidigst Du jetzt Bauern?  Bedienst Du da nicht ein Klischee?


----------



## Rabowke (11. Dezember 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Sag mal, warum beleidigst Du jetzt Bauern?  Bedienst Du da nicht ein Klischee?


... das stimmt. 

Tut mir leid! Bei allen hier anwesenden Bauern ... ich wollte euch nicht mit nuuub vergleichen, tut mir leid.


----------



## Frullo (11. Dezember 2018)

nuuub schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Jahren hatte ich geschäftlich in München zu tun, mit ein paar Herren aus Polen. Nach einem erfolgreichem Abschluss wollten alle feiern gehen. Irgendwann landeten wir in dem Club Maximilians, oder so ähnlich. In diesem Club gab es damals einige "GoldDigger-möchtegerrn models". Eine von der Sorte hat angefangen neben mir zu tanzen und ihren Hintern an mir zu reiben. Ich ging auf Abstand, und signalisierte somit mein Desinteresse. Sie machte weiter. Also erklärte ich ihr dass ich in eine Beziehung bin, kein Interesse habe, und sie sich an die anderen ran machen soll, sie hätten nichts dagegen. Sie antwortete nur "Auch wenn du eine Frau hast, ist es doch kein Hindernis um Spaß zu haben." Ich erklärte ihr ein zweites mal, dass ich nicht interessiert bin, und es für mich sehr wohl ein Hindernis ist. Daraufhin parkte sie ihre Hand am meinem "Teil" und sagte dass sie dafür sorgen kann dass ich meine Frau vergesse.
> Nun ja, ich packte ihre Hand, sagte ihr dass sie sich verziehen soll, und nannte sie dementsprechend, ich glaube Billiges Flittchen war die Bezeichnung ^^. Sie griff zu ihrem Glas und schüttete es mir ins Gesicht. Darauf hin bekam sie eine Ohrfeige. Nicht hart genug um ihr was zu brechen, aber hart genug dass sie auf die Couch geflogen ist.
> 
> Gewissensbisse? Keinesfalls. Nicht eine Sekunde. Ursache und Wirkung.



Du hättest Anzeige wegen sexueller Belästigung erstatten können, nachdem sie Dir in den Schritt gefasst hat, anstatt beleidigend zu werden.
Du hättest Dich beim Lokalinhaber beschweren können, nachdem sie Dir den Drink ins Gesicht geschüttet hat, damit sie des Lokals verwiesen wird, anstatt zuzuschlagen. Auch hier hättest Du zudem Anzeige erstatten können.

In beiden Fällen ist Dir dabei Dein retrogrades Männlichkeitsbild in die Quere gekommen, weil ein richtiger Mann ja nie auf sexuelle Belästigung klagen würde und persönliche Schmähungen gleich selbst regelt... 



nuuub schrieb:


> Wenn ich einem Menschen ins Gesicht spucke, darf ich mich nicht wundern wenn ich danach ein blaues Auge habe. Eine sehr wichtige Regel im Leben, die leider von vielen nicht verstanden wird. In Deutschland wohl gemerkt.



Klar darf man das - denn es entspricht ja noch nicht einmal dem archaischen "Auge um Auge", welches dadurch gegeben wäre, dass man zurück spuckt. Aber eben - der Rechtsweg ist ja nix für "richtige" Männer...



nuuub schrieb:


> Männer schlagen zu wenn sie sich verletzt fühlen.
> 
> Kausalitätsgesetz.



Äh, nein, archaisches Weltbild nennt man das.



nuuub schrieb:


> Darüber was "Notwehr" ist, kann man sich streiten.
> 
> https://www.n-tv.de/panorama/Koch-erschiesst-seinen-Erpresser-article17670336.html
> 
> Im übrigen, der Koch wurde Freigesprochen.



Nein, kann man nicht (darüber streiten) - das entscheidet schlussendlich eben wie in dem von Dir verlinkten Beispiel ein Gericht.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Notwehr_(Deutschland)


----------



## Frullo (11. Dezember 2018)

nuuub schrieb:


> Männer die sich nicht zu Wehr setzen wenn sie Körperlich angegangen werden, sind feige Weicheier.



Einverstanden - bin auch nicht so der Typ mit "andere Wange hinhalten" und so... nur gehören weder ein Glas ins Gesicht geschüttet zu kriegen oder angespuckt werden zum "körperlich angegangen" werden...



nuuub schrieb:


> Erstens, es ist nicht "meine kleine komische Welt". In den meisten Ländern dieser Welt funktioniert das Leben genau nach diesem Prinzip.



Nach dieser Logik darf der Status Quo nie geändert werden, unabhängig davon wie schlecht dieser ist...



nuuub schrieb:


> Zweitens, es gefällt mir nicht, aber ich habe die Welt nicht geschaffen, ich lebe nur darin.



Womit Du Dich dem Status Quo unterwirfst...



nuuub schrieb:


> Drittens, ich würde lieber in eine Welt leben in der niemand von anderen belästigt wird. In der Menschen einfach auf andere Rücksicht nehmen.



Mag sein, aber offensichtlich bist Du nicht bereit, Dein eigenes dafür zu tun...



nuuub schrieb:


> Zu meinem Beispiel, ich habe sie zwei mal freundlich gebeten sich einem anderen zuzuwenden. Unfreundlich wurde ich erst als sie mich Sexuell belästigt hat.



Du hättest nicht "unfreundlich" werden sollen. Du hättest sie anzeigen müssen - man nennt das übrigens Emanzipation, wenn man eine im vorneherein auf ein Geschlecht gemünzte Regel geschlechtsunspezifisch anwendet...



nuuub schrieb:


> Weiß ja nicht was ihr für Typen seid, vielleicht bekommt ihr zu Hause zu wenig weibliche Zuwendung, und würdet euch darüber freuen wenn euch irgendwelche Flittchen begrapschen. Ich dagegen habe es nicht so gern.



Ich glaube, "wir" sind Typen die ein anderes Selbstverständnis in unserer Eigenschaft als Männer haben als Du - was überhaupt nix damit zu tun hat, wieviel weibliche Zuwendung wir zuhause erhalten oder nicht...



nuuub schrieb:


> Nun ja, bin halt nicht auf einem Ponyhof aufgewachsen, das sind nun mal die Kultur Unterschiede die ich des öfteren angesprochen habe.



Tja, Kultur prägt man mit - man kann bestehende "Normen" hinterfragen und sollte diese - zumindest mal für sich selbst - ändern, wenn diese überholt sind. Aber ganz ehrlich? Du scheinst mir die Art von Mann zu sein, der solche Normen höchstens dann hinterfragt, wenn sie Dich selbst benachteiligen, so lange Du aber einen Vorteil daraus ziehst, bist Du gerne bereit "damit zu leben".



nuuub schrieb:


> Die deutschen Männer verkommen zu Weicheiern, die sich nicht mal wehren wenn man ihnen ins Gesicht spuckt, den schließlich ist Gewalt IMMER böse.



Natürlich ist Gegenwehr angebracht. Ich glaube nicht, dass hier irgendwer etwas anderes behauptet hat. Was aber Du jeweils beschreibst, ist keine Gegenwehr sondern Eskalation.



nuuub schrieb:


> Musstet ihr eigentlich noch mit Puppen spielen? Barbie und Ken zb? Ist ja nur eine Frage...



Müssen? Ne, aber ich durfte, wenn ich wollte. Macht nämlich auf das eigene Geschlecht null Unterschied - wenn man nicht in einer kulturellen Sackgasse steckt...


----------



## Ghostmamba (11. Dezember 2018)

nuuub schrieb:


> Moslems? Wirklich?
> 
> Also über die Christen machen sich alle lustig, Gervais, Burr, Jefferies usw, aber über Muslime? Habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Vielleicht kann ja mal jemand einen Link posten. ^^


Könnte es daran liegen das sich da keiner lustig macht oder es einfach mal als lustig empfindet weil es tödlich enden könnte? Beispiele dazu liest man leider jeden Tag.
Ich meine das so, sich über Religion zu amüsieren ist ja nichts neues, aber über den Islam was  gegenteiliges zu sagen wie das er nur Super Gut ist, ist in sehr vielen Ländern ein klares Todesurteil. Könnte es daran liegen?
Also ich bin ja Neu hier und kenne noch nicht die Ausrichtung dieser Community hier, aber das sollte wohl jedem mittlerweile klar sein das der Islam nicht der Heilsbringer der Welt ist und wenn man was dagegen sagt nicht nur in der Islamischen Welt ganz schlechte Karten hat. Selbst unsere Regierung und sehr viele Stellen da oben in der Politik und Kommunikative finden es wohl ganz toll dem Recht des Islams zuzustimmen in unserem westlichem Rechtsstaat.


----------



## Rabowke (11. Dezember 2018)

Ghostmamba schrieb:


> Könnte es daran liegen das sich da keiner lustig macht oder es einfach mal als lustig empfindet [...]


... wie ich bereits oben schrieb, Dieter Nuhr hatte ~2006 ein ziemlich bösartiges Programm wo im Grunde jede Religion, nun ja, jede große!, ihr Fett wegbekommen hat. Mehr als das sogar.

Entweder war es die Tour "Ich bin's Nuhr" oder "Nuhr die Wahrheit", ist eben schon etwas länger her ... das war schon ziemlich derb. Das sagt jemand, der privat für seinen bitterbösen und rabenschwarzen Humor bekannt ist.


----------



## nuuub (12. Dezember 2018)

> Selbst wenn du wirklich in einer Führungsposition arbeiten solltest, was ich immer noch mehr als bezweifel, bist und bleibst du eben nur ein Bauer.



Stell dir mal vor, es gibt tatsächlich Menschen die einen Posten nicht wegen ihre Freundlichkeit, sondern wegen ihren Fähigkeiten bekommen.



> ... aha. Wir konstruieren jetzt also einen Fall, Annahme, und vermuten im gleichem Atemzug wie "wir" (=Ihr) darüber denken würden?!



Schmeckt dir die eigene Medizin nicht?

Das machst du ständig. 



> meinst du, es macht für mich einen Unterschied wer körperliche Gewalt ausübt.



Sicher, Doppelmoral ist hier nichts neues.



> Das ist, vor allem in dem von dir geschilderten Beispiel, die Reaktion einer geistig sehr armen Person.



Genau ^^

https://www.sueddeutsche.de/panoram...esicht-blasen-ist-koerperverletzung-1.1774446

Schon mal was Notwehr gehört? 



> Ich weiß zumindest das du, als Ex-Soldat mit einer gewissen körperlichen Statur, eine Frau so geschlagen hast, dass diese "auf die Couch geflogen ist". Grandios. Du bist wahrlich nicht die hellste Kerze auf der Torte. Wirklich nicht.



Naja, es war zumindest keine Faust, das wäre wohl nicht mehr verhältnismäßig. Notwehrexzess nach §33 StGB.



> ... weil an den Schritt fassen jetzt "körperlich angegangen" ist?



Zählen wir mal zusammen, 

Sexueller Belästigung nach §184 (griff zwischen die Beine) , Sachbeschädigung §303 (der teure Anzug muss in die Reinigung) , Körperverletzung §223 (Wodka-RedBull ins Auge, Glas an den Kopf)

Notwehr ist gerechtfertigt. Frag deinen Anwalt.



> ... ist es dir so wichtig was jemand von dir denkt?



Es gibt nur eine handvoll Menschen bei denen es mir wichtig ist. Außerdem, ich bin ja kein Deutscher, schon vergessen? ^^



> Bist du so ein armes Würstchen was sich über sein Macho-Gehabe definiert?



Kann ich ebenfalls verneinen, schließlich weiß ich ganz gut was ich schon im Leben geleistet habe.



> Meine Reaktion daraufhin sieht ungefähr so aus:



Wirklich? Mit Geld? Bist du so ein armes Würstchen was sich über die dicke seines Geldbeutels definiert?



> Nein, ich verstehe es nicht weil du mir intellektuell weit überlegen bist.



Da muss ich dir widersprechen, "weit" wäre übertrieben. 



> ... sind das die gleichen Länder die du immer wg. den ach so archaischen Religionen und Rechtssprechungen kritisierst? Sind diese jetzt das Maß der Dinge?



Sind sie nicht. Sonst hätte ich ein Messer genommen um meine "verlorene Ehre wieder herzustellen", was wirklich ganz schön dämlich wäre.



> Vllt. mal so als Gedankenanstoß: einfach den ersten Schritt machen. Einfach mal nicht jemanden die Fresse einschlagen. Vllt. einfach mal einen Schritt zurück machen und deeskalieren.



Erstens, zwischen eine Ohrfeige und "Fresse einschlagen" liegen Welten dazwischen. 
Zweitens, klar kann man einen Schritt zurück machen und deeskalieren. Die folge davon wäre, der gegenüber wird nicht begreifen dass sein Verhalten falsch ist, und dementsprechend wird er an seinem Verhalten nichts ändern.

Drittens, so gesehen war es der erste Schritt. Sie hat eine Lektion bekommen die sie nicht so schnell vergessen wird, und wird sich das nächste mal zwei mal überlegen ob sie einem gegenüber zwischen die Beine greifen, und ihm ein Getränk an den Kopf werfen soll.

Et Voila, die Welt ist ein klein bisschen besser geworden ^^

Gern geschehen. 



> Das erinnert mich an Kinder wo das eine 3 und das andere 7 ist, der 3jährige das Spielzeug vom 7j haben möchte & der 7j dann zuschlägt.



Äpfel und Birnen. Denke nach und versuche es nochmal. 



> sondern das du alleine physisch der Frau überlegen bist und schon das sollte für den gesunden Menschenverstand reichen um hier eben keine körperliche Gewalt anzuwenden.



Also weil ich das "Pech" habe, 190 groß, 110 Kg schwer, und trotz meines Alters ganz gut im Form zu sein, darf ich mich in den meisten Fällen nicht gegen angriffe jeglicher Art wehren? Den schließlich bin ich fast allen Frauen, mit wenigen ausnahmen, und den meisten Männern wohl körperlich überlegen...

Was für eine dämliche Logik ist das?



> Ach ja ... diese Herleitung.



Und wieder, schmeckt dir die eigene Medizin nicht?



> Bin jetzt weniger männlich nur weil ich nicht jemanden gleich auf die Fresse haue? Definiert sich ein Mann in deinen Augen wirklich nur über die körperliche Überlegenheit?



Ach ja ... diese Herleitung.

Einfacher geht's nicht, oder? 



> Seitwann definiert man Männer über körperliche Gewalt bzw. Stärke?





> ... ich verweis einfach mal auf das Bild oben, ich glaub das trifft es wirklich ziemlich, ziemlich gut wenn ich mir deine Kritik am "Männlich" sein so durchlesen.



Seitwann definiert man Männer über ihr Vermögen? 

Süß wie du deine Männlichkeit "beweisen" willst indem du ständig dein Geld ansprichst. 

Problem ist nur, bei mir zieht es nicht. Wenn mir Geld wichtig wäre, würde ich nicht jahrelang für einen Bruchteil dessen was ich hier verdienen würde, mein Leben für andere riskieren.

Ein Trottel der zur Geld kommt, bleibt weiterhin ein Trottel, nur mit einem größerem Geldbeutel ^^


----------



## Rabowke (12. Dezember 2018)

nuuub schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor, es gibt tatsächlich Menschen die einen Posten nicht wegen ihre Freundlichkeit, sondern wegen ihren Fähigkeiten bekommen.


Wie kommst du auf Freundlichkeit? Gerade darum ging es mir nicht. 

Nun ja, aber schön dass du deinen "Posten" wg. deiner Fähigkeiten bekommen hast, drei kleine Daumen nach oben.




> Schmeckt dir die eigene Medizin nicht?


... welche eigene Medizin? Wo habe ich in dieser Diskussion irgendwas mit konstruierten Beispielen erzählt? Nirgendwo. Ich hab deinen geistigen Erguss als Grundlage genommen, wir gehen mal davon aus, dass das auch so stimmt. D.h. du musst dich hier an deinen eigenen Worten messen lassen.



> [Das machst du ständig.


Mimimimimi? 

Aber ... bleiben wir mal konstruktiv: Beispiele bitte, vor allem in dieser Diskussion. Danke.



> Sicher, Doppelmoral ist hier nichts neues.


Bei dir? 



> Genau ^^
> https://www.sueddeutsche.de/panoram...esicht-blasen-ist-koerperverletzung-1.1774446
> Schon mal was Notwehr gehört?


... und darauf möchtest du dich berufen, weil dir eine Frau ihren Saft ins Gesicht geschüttet hat?  



> Naja, es war zumindest keine Faust, das wäre wohl nicht mehr verhältnismäßig. Notwehrexzess nach §33 StGB.


... soll ich bzw. wir dir jetzt noch dankbar sein? Ehrlich gesagt denke ich, dass auch die flache Hand nicht verältnismäßig gewesen ist. Die Gründe habe ich dir bereits weiter oben geschrieben, schade das du diese nicht verstanden hast.



> Zählen wir mal zusammen, Sexueller Belästigung nach §184 (griff zwischen die Beine) , Sachbeschädigung §303 (der teure Anzug muss in die Reinigung) , Körperverletzung §223 (Wodka-RedBull ins Auge, Glas an den Kopf)
> Notwehr ist gerechtfertigt. Frag deinen Anwalt.


Ernsthaft? Selbstverständlich wird dir *dein* Anwalt sagen, dass das voll geklärt ist und überhaupt, interessant ist, was ein dt. Gericht dazu sagen wird. Teurer Anzug in die Reinigung? 
Ich muss mir hier die Tränen aus den Augen wischen ...

Übrigens, wir wollen ja mal fair bleiben: den letzten Punkt "Glas an den Kopf" hast du bislang nicht erwähnt, sondern immer nur "Getränk ins Gesicht geschüttet". 



> Es gibt nur eine handvoll Menschen bei denen es mir wichtig ist. Außerdem, ich bin ja kein Deutscher, schon vergessen? ^^


Was hat das mit Deutscher zu tun? Ich habe dich gefragt ob dir das wichtig ist, schlussendlich hast du es ja explizit erwähnt ...



> Kann ich ebenfalls verneinen, schließlich weiß ich ganz gut was ich schon im Leben geleistet habe.


Nun ja ... ich sehe das definitiv anders, du hast dich sehr wohl über so einen Quark definiert und tust es immer noch. 



> Wirklich? Mit Geld? Bist du so ein armes Würstchen was sich über die dicke seines Geldbeutels definiert?


Ui ... süß. Das Problem ist, dass der dicke Geldbeutel, eher Konten, das Endresultat sind, worüber ich mich definiere. Aus dem Stand ein Unternehmen mit nunmehr fast 30 AN aufgebaut. Also ja, darüber definiere ich mich ... tut mir leid wenn das in dein archaisches Weltbild nicht passt. Irgendwo angestellt sein kann jeder, selbst du. Das ist keine große Leistung. 



> Da muss ich dir widersprechen, "weit" wäre übertrieben.




Ich fürchte sogar du meinst das ernst, hm? Also das du das wirklich selber denkst. 

Sehr gut!





> Zweitens, klar kann man einen Schritt zurück machen und deeskalieren. Die folge davon wäre, der gegenüber wird nicht begreifen dass sein Verhalten falsch ist, und dementsprechend wird er an seinem Verhalten nichts ändern.
> 
> Drittens, so gesehen war es der erste Schritt. Sie hat eine Lektion bekommen die sie nicht so schnell vergessen wird, und wird sich das nächste mal zwei mal überlegen ob sie einem gegenüber zwischen die Beine greifen, und ihm ein Getränk an den Kopf werfen soll.


Du bist so unfassbar dämlich ... ohne Worte.



> Et Voila, die Welt ist ein klein bisschen besser geworden ^^


Nein, wirklich nicht. Du hast nur allen bewiesen was für eine arme Sau du bist.



> Äpfel und Birnen. Denke nach und versuche es nochmal.


nuuub, du musst schon darüber nachdenken. Das war jetzt kein Wimmelbildquiz und selbst die fordern deine "Intelligenz" mehr als bei anderen. Also, nochmal in Ruhe nachdenken und überlegen, was der Onkel hiermit erklären wollte. Ist nicht einfach, geb ich zu ... aber für jemanden mit sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo einem weit überlegenen IQ ist das doch kein Problem.



> Also weil ich das "Pech" habe, 190 groß, 110 Kg schwer, und trotz meines Alters ganz gut im Form zu sein, darf ich mich in den meisten Fällen nicht gegen angriffe jeglicher Art wehren? Den schließlich bin ich fast allen Frauen, mit wenigen ausnahmen, und den meisten Männern wohl körperlich überlegen...


... gerade der erste Teil wird vor Gericht die Erklärung des Richters sein, warum er dich wegen Körperverletzung verurteilt. Sehr gut! 



> Was für eine dämliche Logik ist das?


... dämlich weil du diese nicht verstehst. 

Kleiner Tipp: genau so wird ein dt. Gericht urteilen.



> Und wieder, schmeckt dir die eigene Medizin nicht?


./faceplam

Siehe oben.



> Einfacher geht's nicht, oder?


... klar, man muss sich nur deine geistigen Ergüsse anschauen. Dann bekommt man sehr schnell eine Ahnung was "einfach" ist. 



> Seitwann definiert man Männer über ihr Vermögen?  Süß wie du deine Männlichkeit "beweisen" willst indem du ständig dein Geld ansprichst.


Ich merke du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden, aus dem Grund hab ich dir es weiter oben recht einfach beschrieben. Das Geld, als Endresultat, ist ein netter Nebeneffekt und sorgt dafür, dass ich mir eben meinen Porsche einfach so in bar kaufen kann wenn mich der nuuub als Kartoffel bezeichnet. Das hilft dann über den Schmerz hinweg. 



> Problem ist nur, bei mir zieht es nicht. Wenn mir Geld wichtig wäre, würde ich nicht jahrelang für einen Bruchteil dessen was ich hier verdienen würde, mein Leben für andere riskieren.


... also definierst du dich darüber das du bei der Bundeswehr warst? 

Gratulation.



> Ein Trottel der zur Geld kommt, bleibt weiterhin ein Trottel, nur mit einem größerem Geldbeutel ^^


... du bist jetzt nicht zufälligerweise an einem Spiegel vorbei gelaufen und dann kam dir dieser Geistesblitz, hm? Wäre ein sehr "witziger" Zufall.


----------



## Frullo (12. Dezember 2018)

nuuub schrieb:


> Zählen wir mal zusammen,
> 
> Sexueller Belästigung nach §184 (griff zwischen die Beine) , Sachbeschädigung §303 (der teure Anzug muss in die Reinigung) , Körperverletzung §223 (Wodka-RedBull ins Auge, Glas an den Kopf)
> 
> Notwehr ist gerechtfertigt. Frag deinen Anwalt.



Wie schon Rabowke erwähnt hat - von Glas an den Kopf war bisher nie die Rede - denn das ist ein tätlicher Angriff und rechtfertigt tatsächlich Notwehr. Wenn wir das aber gemäss Deiner ursprünglichen Aussage aussen vor lassen, dann hast Du eben keine Notwehr geleistet, sondern das Recht in die eigene Hand genommen. Dabei zählst Du auch noch alle Artikel auf, auf die Du hättest klagen können...


----------



## LOX-TT (12. Dezember 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Wie schon Rabowke erwähnt hat - von Glas an den Kopf war bisher nie die Rede - denn das ist ein tätlicher Angriff und rechtfertigt tatsächlich Notwehr.



selbst dann wäre es keine Notwehr meiner Meinung nach, weil ja nichts mehr abgewehrt wird. Notwehr wäre es höchstens, wenn man das Glas aus der Hand haut, wenn es grad auf einen zu kommt, danach ist das nur noch Selbstjustiz ausführen.


----------



## Frullo (12. Dezember 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> selbst dann wäre es keine Notwehr meiner Meinung nach, weil ja nichts mehr abgewehrt wird. Notwehr wäre es höchstens, wenn man das Glas aus der Hand haut, wenn es grad auf einen zu kommt, danach ist das nur noch Selbstjustiz ausführen.



Sehe ich anders, weil man nach einer erfolgten physischen Attacke durchaus damit rechnen darf, dass noch mehr folgt - und daher berechtigt ist den anderen daran zu hindern, diese durchzuführen. Gleiches wenn man jemanden KO schlägt, der auf einen geschossen hat - oder auch nur die Pistole auf einen richtet. Es geht ja nicht (nur) um die Abwehr eines erfolgenden Angriffs, sondern um die Abwehr potentiell folgender Angriffe.


----------



## LOX-TT (12. Dezember 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Gleiches wenn man jemanden KO schlägt, der auf einen geschossen hat - oder auch nur die Pistole auf einen richtet. Es geht ja nicht (nur) um die Abwehr eines erfolgenden Angriffs, sondern um die Abwehr potentiell folgender Angriffe.



Wenn das eigene Leben in Gefahr ist, was bei einer Pistole ja der Fall ist (selbst wenn eine Atrappe/Spielzeug ist die aber für einen echt aussieht) ist das ja nochmal ne ganz andere Geschichte. Wobei ich da wohl eher versuchen würde das Weite zu suchen oder in Deckung zu gehen, als in einen Duell-Modus. Denn das wäre unter umständen wohl mein letztes Duell, wenn sich da beim Angreifer ne Kugel löst.


----------



## Frullo (12. Dezember 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Wenn das eigene Leben in Gefahr ist, was bei einer Pistole ja der Fall ist (selbst wenn eine Atrappe/Spielzeug ist die aber für einen echt aussieht) ist das ja nochmal ne ganz andere Geschichte.



Nein, das Prinzip ist dasselbe - wenn Du davon ausgehen kannst, dass Dir Gefahr droht, dann darfst Du Dich wehren - wobei natürlich die Verhältnismässigkeit gewahrt bleiben muss.



LOX-TT schrieb:


> Wobei ich da wohl eher versuchen würde das Weite zu suchen oder in Deckung zu gehen, als in einen Duell-Modus. Denn das wäre unter umständen wohl mein letztes Duell, wenn sich da beim Angreifer ne Kugel löst.



Klar, aber Kampf oder Flucht sind instinktive Eigenschaften. Wer sich in welcher Situation wie verhält hängt wohl daher (auch, nicht nur) von der erblichen Disposition ab.


----------



## nuuub (15. Dezember 2018)

> Du bist so unfassbar dämlich ... ohne Worte.



Wie soll man auf so was reagieren?

Vielleicht so.

Selber dämlich. Ätsch Bätch. ^^

Scherz bei Seite, für dämlich habe ich dich bis jetzt nicht gehalten. Für einen feigen Trottel vielleicht ja, aber dämlich war bis jetzt nicht dabei.

Ich verstehe durchaus dass jemand ein Pazifist sein will, das akzeptiere ich und finde es manchmal sogar bewundernswert, keine Frage.

Wenn so jemand in eine Situation gerät, in der Gewalt notwendig ist um sich zu schützen, und er es selber nicht kann, wünsche ich so jemandem dass jemand wie ich in der nähe ist.

Bei dir mache ich mal eine Ausnahme.



> Bill Burr, irre erfolgreich, und macht Witze über Gewalt gegen Frauen.



Und genau darüber macht sich Burr lustig. 

Nicht über Gewalt gegen Frauen an sich, sondern über Menschen die keinen Unterschied zwischen einer Ohrfeige und "Fresse einschlagen" sehen. Über Menschen die der Meinung sind dass man auf keinem Fall gegen Frauen die Hand erheben darf, einfach nur weil es Frauen sind.

Vielleicht kennst du Paulo Coelho? Ein Fantastischer Schriftsteller der auch für seine Linke und offene Einstellung bekannt ist. Ich werde ihn mal zitieren, 

If someone hits you, hit back .
Forgive, but hit back
Don’t even think that to accept offenses is a manifestation of goodness - it is not.
Only cowards allow being hurt without reacting

So einfach ist das.



> Sehe ich anders, weil man nach einer erfolgten physischen Attacke durchaus damit rechnen darf, dass noch mehr folgt



Völlig richtig.

Manche haben eine falsche Vorstellung davon, wann man sich auf "Notwehr" berufen kann. Sie verbinden es immer mit einem Angriff auf das Leben oder auf die Gesundheit. Was nun mal falsch ist.

Auch der persönliche Besitz, und, hier wird es interessant, die "persönliche Ehre", sind per Gesetz Rechtsgüter die durch das Notwehrrecht geschützt sind.

Das bedeutet, wenn jemand einen anderen beleidigt, immer und immer wieder, darf der beleidigte Gewalt anwenden um es zu beenden.

Ob derjenige bereit dazu ist, bleibt ihm überlassen. Das Recht dazu sich zu wehren hat er aber, natürlich nur wenn er mit seine Notwehr nicht übertreibt.

Womit wir wieder bei der persönlichen Einstellung, und den persönlichen Fähigkeiten landen.

Der eine kann es, der andere nicht, der eine befürwortet es, der andere verurteilt es. Persönliche Meinung darf jeder haben.

Was wichtig ist, ist in diesem Fall das Gesetz.


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. Dezember 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loosa (15. Dezember 2018)

nuuub schrieb:


> Und genau darüber macht sich Burr lustig.
> [...]
> Über Menschen die der Meinung sind dass man auf keinem Fall gegen Frauen die Hand erheben darf, einfach nur weil es Frauen sind.



Hast du den Clip überhaupt angesehen? 
Er stellt mehrfach und eindeutig klar, dass Gewalt gegen Frauen niemals angemessen ist. Sie hat wahrscheinlich Gründe und Auslöser, aber sie ist nie akzeptabel.



> If someone hits you, hit back .



Blöd nur, dass du nicht geschlagen wurdest und eine gewalttätige Reaktion trotzdem angemessen fandest.


----------



## Worrel (15. Dezember 2018)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne, dafür ist mir selbst das Popcorn zu schade.


----------



## Rabowke (17. Dezember 2018)

nuuub schrieb:


> Wie soll man auf so was reagieren?


Gar nicht?!



> Scherz bei Seite, für dämlich habe ich dich bis jetzt nicht gehalten.


Selbst wenn ... wir beide wissen es besser. 



> Für einen feigen Trottel vielleicht ja, aber dämlich war bis jetzt nicht dabei.






> Ich verstehe durchaus dass jemand ein Pazifist sein will, das akzeptiere ich und finde es manchmal sogar bewundernswert, keine Frage.


Seitwann haben meine Äußerungen etwas mit Pazifist zutun?  ./facepalm



> Wenn so jemand in eine Situation gerät, in der Gewalt notwendig ist um sich zu schützen, und er es selber nicht kann, wünsche ich so jemandem dass jemand wie ich in der nähe ist.




Danke nuuub. Danke das es dich gibt. 

Es ist mir wirklich ein Rätsel, wie ich so lange ohne deine Hilfe in so einem Hexenkessel wie Berlin überleben konnte. Das grenzt wahrlich an ein Wunder!

Aber, komm, ich hab auch noch etwas 'echtes' beizutragen, bevor du denkst das die zwei, drei Sätze oben *ernst* gemeint waren: bereits am Anfang dieser Diskussion sprachen 'wir' davon, das Notwehr absolut in Ordnung ist. Notwehr, nach dem dt. Strafgesetzbuch. Da wird niemand nie etwas dagegen sagen. Niemand.

Aber vllt. hätte dir auffallen sollen, dass du mit deiner bescheidenen Sicht der Dinge hier *alleine* stehst. Natürlich kann man sich jetzt hinstellen und sagen, das wir alle keine Ahnung haben und du voll den Durchblick hast. Man könnte aber vllt. auch einfach mal seine Texte und seinen Standpunkt selbstreflektieren und überlegen, ob die anderen, Mehrzahl, nicht vllt. doch Recht haben.

Das würde von geistiger Reife zeigen und hätte meine sehr bescheidene Sichtweise von dir ggf. etwas verschoben.

Ich denke an dieser Stelle beende ich für mich die Diskussion ... es bringt einfach nichts. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Frullo (17. Dezember 2018)

nuuub schrieb:


> Nicht über Gewalt gegen Frauen an sich, sondern über Menschen die keinen Unterschied zwischen einer Ohrfeige und "Fresse einschlagen" sehen.



Natürlich gibt es einen qualitativen Unterschied, aber beides sind Tätlichkeiten - eine Ohrfeige kann genauso bleibende Schäden hinterlassen wie das Fresse einschlagen... 



nuuub schrieb:


> Manche haben eine falsche Vorstellung davon, wann man sich auf "Notwehr" berufen kann.



Und manche haben eine falsche Vorstellung davon, wann eine Tat tatsächlich Notwehr und wann Vergeltung ist. 



nuuub schrieb:


> Das bedeutet, wenn jemand einen anderen beleidigt, immer und immer wieder, darf der beleidigte Gewalt anwenden um es zu beenden.



Da würde ich jetzt zu gerne den entsprechenden Gesetzesauszug und juristische Präzedenzfälle sehen...


----------



## Rabowke (17. Dezember 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> [...] Da würde ich jetzt zu gerne den entsprechenden Gesetzesauszug und juristische Präzedenzfälle sehen...


... die wird dir nuuub nicht liefern können, weil es absoluter Schmarrn ist und völlig gegen das Rechtsverständnis unseres Landes spricht.

Jemand kann dich 10x Arschloch oder schlimmeres nennen, wenn du ihm auf die "Nase haust", kann er dich anzeigen und du wirst *immer* wg. Körperverletzung verurteilt, je nach "Nase hauen".

Das sind aber so juristische "Feinheiten", die nuuub nicht interessieren ... leider. Das meinte ich mit "selbstreflektieren".


----------



## Frullo (17. Dezember 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... die wird dir nuuub nicht liefern können, weil es absoluter Schmarrn ist und völlig gegen das Rechtsverständnis unseres Landes spricht.
> 
> Jemand kann dich 10x Arschloch oder schlimmeres nennen, wenn du ihm auf die "Nase haust", kann er dich anzeigen und du wirst *immer* wg. Körperverletzung verurteilt, je nach "Nase hauen".
> 
> Das sind aber so juristische "Feinheiten", die nuuub nicht interessieren ... leider. Das meinte ich mit "selbstreflektieren".



Tjah... es gibt eben unterschiedliche Wege, wie man jemanden zur Selbstreflektion bewegen kann: Man kann den betreffenden direkt dazu auffordern (wie Du es getan hast), aber nach meiner Erfahrung bringt das in vielen Fällen nichts. Oder aber man stellt den betreffenden vor eine unmögliche Aufgabe - in diesem Fall das Aufzeigen der entsprechenden Gesetzeslage anhand des Gesetzbuches und konkreter Fälle der Rechtssprechung - die die entsprechende Person bei ausbleibendem Erfolg ev. dazu bewegen, die eigene Meinung zu revidieren. 

Aber ehrlich gesagt, Du und ich kämpfen hier mit grösster Wahrscheinlichkeit auf verlorenem Posten.

Mal abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass Nuuub hier (vergeblich) versucht, seine eigene Handlungsweise als rechtskonform darzustellen, so wurde im Verlauf dieses Threads doch ziemlich klar, welche Geisteshaltung er doch tatsächlich vertritt:

Nach seinem Verständnis der Welt ist es in bestimmten Fällen angebracht, das Recht - unabhängig von der tatsächlichen Rechtslage - in die eigene Hand zu nehmen (Stichwort: Lektion erteilen). Er wird dann, ganz nach den grossen Vorbildern der 80er: Sly, Arnie und Bruce (  ), Legislative, Judikative und Exekutive in einem...

Und ich verstehe durchaus, woher diese Haltung kommt. Zum einen steckt ein gewisser Pragmatismus dahinter, weil der "ordentliche Rechtsweg" mühselig, zeitintensiv und unter Umständen nicht zwingend erfolgsversprechend ist. Zum anderen gebe ich auch gerne zu, dass ich in gewissen - allerdings weitaus extremeren - Situationen durchaus in die geistige Verfassung geraten könnte, das Recht in die eigene Hand zu nehmen (Nämlich dann, wenn meinen Kindern ein Unrecht widerfahren würde, dessen rechtliche Konsequenzen ich für unzureichend halten würde). Doch im Unterschied zu Nuuub wäre mir dabei eben durchaus bewusst, dass ich mich dadurch ausserhalb des rechtlichen Rahmens bewegen würde.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Dezember 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... die wird dir nuuub nicht liefern können, weil es absoluter Schmarrn ist und völlig gegen das Rechtsverständnis unseres Landes spricht.
> 
> Jemand kann dich 10x Arschloch oder schlimmeres nennen, wenn du ihm auf die "Nase haust", kann er dich anzeigen und du wirst *immer* wg. Körperverletzung verurteilt, je nach "Nase hauen".
> 
> Das sind aber so juristische "Feinheiten", die nuuub nicht interessieren ... leider. Das meinte ich mit "selbstreflektieren".



so ungern ich es tue, aber zumindest in der theorie hat nuuub hier nicht unrecht: gegen einen andauernden (!) schwall von beleidigungen darf sich ein jeder unter gewissen umständen durchaus auch mit körperlicher gewalt zur wehr setzen. geschütztes rechtsgut ist auch die persönliche ehre, es muss tatsächlich kein tätlicher angriff vorliegen. 

zu seinen (angeblich so geschehenen) fall will ich mich nicht weiter äußern; wer sich selbst dafür abfeiert, dass er einer frau, die objektiv gesehen garantiert keine gefahr für ihn darstellte, dermaßen eine gefeuert hat, dass sie auf die couch geflogen ist, hat irgendein problem und sollte sich am besten in therapie begeben.


----------



## Rabowke (17. Dezember 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> so ungern ich es tue, aber zumindest in der theorie hat nuuub hier nicht unrecht: gegen einen andauernden (!) schwall von beleidigungen darf sich ein jeder unter gewissen umständen durchaus auch mit körperlicher gewalt zur wehr setzen. geschütztes rechtsgut ist auch die persönliche ehre, es muss tatsächlich kein tätlicher angriff vorliegen.


... und die Verhältnismäßigkeit spielt hier dann keine Rolle?!



> zu seinen (angeblich so geschehenen) fall will ich mich nicht weiter äußern; wer sich selbst dafür abfeiert, dass er einer frau, die objektiv gesehen garantiert keine gefahr für ihn darstellte, dermaßen eine gefeuert hat, dass sie auf die couch geflogen ist, hat irgendein problem und sollte sich am besten in therapie begeben.


----------



## Worrel (17. Dezember 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Man könnte aber vllt. auch einfach mal seine Texte und seinen Standpunkt selbstreflektieren und überlegen, ob die anderen, Mehrzahl, nicht vllt. doch Recht haben.


Ähm ... das ist Nuuhp, der hat ungefähr soviel Selbstreflektionspotential wie das Spiegelbild eines Vampirs.


----------



## nuuub (24. Dezember 2018)

> Hast du den Clip überhaupt angesehen?



Ja, das habe ich.



> dass Gewalt gegen Frauen niemals angemessen ist.



Hier ist der Hacken. Es geht schon los mit dem Wort "niemals".

Daraus kann man entnehmen dass eine Frau sich alles erlauben kann, und der Mann jegliches verhalten der Frau hinnehmen und ertragen muss, und auf keinem Fall mit Gewalt reagieren darf, einfach nur weil es eine Frau ist. Einzig und alleine aus diesem Grund. 

Was er sagt ist, dass es durchaus gründe geben kann eine Frau zu schlagen, wir tun es einfach nur nicht. Naja, einige zumindest.

Eigentlich ein Widerspruch zu der von vielen angestrebten Gleichberechtigung.



> Aber vllt. hätte dir auffallen sollen, dass du mit deiner bescheidenen Sicht der Dinge hier alleine stehst.



Ob ich alleine dastehe sei mal dahingestellt. Meine Lebensgefährtin zum Beispiel findet das Thema hier, und einige von euch, einfach nur lustig. In Neuseeland zb würde eine Frau die sich so verhalten würde, nicht nur eine Ohrfeige bekommen. Da würde noch die Frau des Mannes dazu kommen, und ihr auch noch das eine oder andere mitteilen.

Auch meine ausländischen Bekannten wären der gleichen Meinung, über solche Themen unterhält man sich manchmal, vor allem damals nach der Kachelmann "Affäre", war es öfter ein Thema.

Nach meine Erfahrung sind es nur die deutschen Männer die Gewalt ablehnen, niemals anwenden, und sie auch niemals anwenden könnten. 



> Natürlich gibt es einen qualitativen Unterschied, aber beides sind Tätlichkeiten - eine Ohrfeige kann genauso bleibende Schäden hinterlassen wie das Fresse einschlagen...



Verhältnismäßigkeitsprinzip. Da wo "Fresse einschlagen" ganz eindeutig eine übertriebene Reaktion wäre, ist eine Ohrfeige dagegen angemessen.

Und wenn wir schon dabei sind, Beleidigungen können ebenfalls bleibende Schäden hinterlassen. Genauso wie Sexuelle Belästigung oder Mobbing. Diese Schäden wären nur nicht sichtbar.



> Und manche haben eine falsche Vorstellung davon, wann eine Tat tatsächlich Notwehr und wann Vergeltung ist.





> Da würde ich jetzt zu gerne den entsprechenden Gesetzesauszug und juristische Präzedenzfälle sehen...



Wie schon oben erwähnt. Fragt mal eure Anwälte und lasst euch aufklären. 

https://www.rechtsanwaelte-hannover.eu/was-ist-eigentlich-durch-notwehr-gerechtfertigt/

Ich zitiere kurz,

"Notwehr gegen Beleidigungen, Anrauchen und Diebstahl

Eine Beleidigung stellt hierbei einen Angriff auf die persönliche Ehre dar. Problematisch ist jedoch, dass für die Notwehr auch die Gegenwärtigkeit dieses Angriffs erforderlich ist. Ist eine einzelne Beleidigung einmal ausgesprochen, ist der Angriff bereits abgeschlossen und somit nicht mehr gegenwärtig. Hierbei wäre es nicht mehr durch Notwehr gerechtfertigt, sich gegen diese Beleidigung zu wehren. Ist es jedoch ein Schwall von Beleidigungen und hört dieser innerhalb von einer oder zwei Minuten nicht auf, darf man sich gegen diese Beleidigungen wehren; und das notfalls auch mit Gewalt. Natürlich ist darauf zu achten, dass eine Gewaltanwendung angemessen sein muss und beendet werden muss, sobald der Angreifer mit den Beleidigungen aufhört."

Da wären wir wieder, 
"Fresse einschlagen" --> Ganz klar übertrieben, eine Straffe wäre sehr wahrscheinlich. 
Einfache Ohrfeige --> Kein Problem und gerechtfertigt, im Einklang mit Gesetz.



> ... die wird dir nuuub nicht liefern können, weil es absoluter Schmarrn ist und völlig gegen das Rechtsverständnis unseres Landes spricht.
> 
> Jemand kann dich 10x Arschloch oder schlimmeres nennen, wenn du ihm auf die "Nase haust", kann er dich anzeigen und du wirst immer wg. Körperverletzung verurteilt, je nach "Nase hauen".
> 
> Das sind aber so juristische "Feinheiten", die nuuub nicht interessieren ... leider. Das meinte ich mit "selbstreflektieren".



Nun ja, völliger Schwachsinn.

Rabowke, du kennst dich vielleicht mit dem Steuerrecht aus, aber nicht mit dem StGB. Kann mich nur wiederholen, frag deinen Anwalt, danach kannst du dich wieder melden. Bis dahin gilt für dich, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten.



> Nach seinem Verständnis der Welt ist es in bestimmten Fällen angebracht, das Recht - unabhängig von der tatsächlichen Rechtslage - in die eigene Hand zu nehmen (Stichwort: Lektion erteilen)



Richtig. Hiermit hast du ins Schwarze getroffen. Ganz wichtig hierbei ist der Satz "in bestimmten Fällen".
Das Gesetz und das Recht bedeutet nicht automatisch Gerechtigkeit. 



> Und ich verstehe durchaus, woher diese Haltung kommt. Zum einen steckt ein gewisser Pragmatismus dahinter, weil der "ordentliche Rechtsweg" mühselig, zeitintensiv und unter Umständen nicht zwingend erfolgsversprechend ist.



Ebenfalls richtig.

Selbstverständlich könnte ich mich beim Geschäftsführer beschweren, die Polizei rufen, eine Anzeige erstatten, meinen Anwalt konsultieren. Die Folge wäre, die Polizei muss sich mit mit so eine Lappalie herumschlagen, muss Berichte schreiben, Briefe gehen hin und her, Telefonate mit dem Anwalt usw. Es würde Wochen, wenn nicht Monate dauern.

In dem von mir beschriebenem Fall kam der Geschäftsführer mit den Türstehern, die Sache wurde geklärt, die "Frau" wurde raus geschmissen und wir bekamen eine Flasche als Entschädigung für die Unannehmlichkeiten. 15 Minuten und das Thema war durch.



> Zum anderen gebe ich auch gerne zu, dass ich in gewissen - allerdings weitaus extremeren - Situationen durchaus in die geistige Verfassung geraten könnte, das Recht in die eigene Hand zu nehmen (Nämlich dann, wenn meinen Kindern ein Unrecht widerfahren würde, dessen rechtliche Konsequenzen ich für unzureichend halten würde).



Wir verstehen uns denke ich. 



> Doch im Unterschied zu Nuuub wäre mir dabei eben durchaus bewusst, dass ich mich dadurch ausserhalb des rechtlichen Rahmens bewegen würde.



Wahrscheinlich wäre es der Fall, keine Frage. Selbstjustiz ist gegen das Gesetz. Immer.

In meinem Fall, wie beschrieben, war eine Ohrfeige durchaus angemessen. Das kann dir jeder Anwalt auch so erklären.

Würde ich mit der Faust zuschlagen, und ihr die Nase brechen, oder mehrmals auf sie einschlagen. Wäre es nicht nur vor dem Gesetz falsch. Das wäre völlig übertrieben und egal was ihr von mir haltet, das würde ich ganz sicher nicht tun.

Wie gesagt, eine Ohrfeige dagegen war in diesem Fall völlig in Ordnung. Auch wenn es euch nicht passt.



> zu seinen (angeblich so geschehenen) fall will ich mich nicht weiter äußern; wer sich selbst dafür abfeiert, dass er einer frau, die objektiv gesehen garantiert keine gefahr für ihn darstellte,



Erstens, ich feiere mich ganz sicher nicht dafür. Es tut mir aber auch nicht leid. 
Zweitens, objektiv gesehen keine Gefahr? Nun ja. Eine unbewaffnete ist wohl selten eine Gefahr für einen relativ großen Mann. Bedeutet es dass er sich nie zu Wehr setzen darf?
Wenn also eine Frau, 160cm groß und 50 Kg schwer, aus welchen gründen auch immer, auf mich losgehen würde und mich schlagen würde, dürfte ich nichts dagegen unternehmen? Schließlich wäre sie ja keine Gefahr, und ihre Schläge würden mir nicht wirklich weh tun. Also muss ich mir alles gefallen lassen? Einfach nur weil sie eine kleine Frau ist?

Sorry, mit so eine Logik kann ich nichts anfangen. 



> ... und die Verhältnismäßigkeit spielt hier dann keine Rolle?!



Selbstverständlich spielt sie eine Rolle.

Der unterschied zwischen "Fresse einschlagen" und einer Ohrfeige.

Du kannst ja danach googeln und dir mal ein paar Bilder anschauen, vielleicht erkennst du dann einen Unterschied. 
Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach ist der Unterschied gewaltig. 



> Ähm ... das ist Nuuhp, der hat ungefähr soviel Selbstreflektionspotential wie das Spiegelbild eines Vampirs.



Übung macht den Meister ^^


----------

